
Persi Diaconis Mixes Math and Magic (2015) - respinal
https://www.quantamagazine.org/persi-diaconis-mixes-math-and-magic-20150414/
======
phonebucket
Diaconis is a great teacher and writer. His introductory paper on Markov Chain
Monte Carlo [0] is a fantastic appetiser to Bayesian methods.

Moreover, a good proportion of his papers are freely available from his
website [1].

[0]
[https://www.ams.org/journals/bull/2009-46-02/S0273-0979-08-0...](https://www.ams.org/journals/bull/2009-46-02/S0273-0979-08-01238-X/)

[1]
[https://statweb.stanford.edu/~cgates/PERSI/year.html](https://statweb.stanford.edu/~cgates/PERSI/year.html)

